# Intel Core i5-11600K



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

The Core i5-11600K is Intel's mid-range entry using the Rocket Lake architecture. Our review confirms that it is a great alternative to AMD's overpriced Ryzen 5 5600X, offering similar performance at almost $100 less. The i5-11660K is also fast enough to compete with last generation's 8-core i7-10700K. 

*Show full review*


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 30, 2021)

This looks pretty decent especially compared to the i9.... Shame there is no gains for gaming which means the sub 200 (microcenter) 10600k is probably the way to go for a gaming focused build.


----------



## 1d10t (Mar 30, 2021)

Offering bang for buck but at the same time it seemed useless. If you already have Coffee Lake, I don't think you need to upgrade to this platform because the incentives are very few, not to mention that you have to invest in a new motherboard, faster RAM and a more beefier cooler.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, really enlightening review.  

Despite the marketing, this chip seems to be more geared for productivity applications where it scores quite a few wins as opposed to games where it is only a few percent better than Comet Lake.  Just goes to show that things are not always what they seem.


----------



## Dirtdog (Mar 30, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Well, really enlightening review.
> 
> Despite the marketing, this chip seems to be more geared for productivity applications where it scores quite a few wins as opposed to games where it is only a few percent better than Comet Lake.  Just goes to show that things are not always what they seem.



And yet I just saw the Toms Hardware review of 11600K and in many games it has a substantial lead over 10600K, 10-20% at 1080p and 1440p.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2021)

Would have been great if you added an 8600k or 8700k to the bench chart.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Mar 30, 2021)

1d10t said:


> Offering bang for buck but at the same time it seemed useless. If you already have Coffee Lake, I don't think you need to upgrade to this platform because the incentives are very few, not to mention that you have to invest in a new motherboard, faster RAM and a more beefier cooler.


These generation of CPUs(zen3, zen2, this one and 10th gen) are not eally meant for past-model upgrades, they're meant for new users or for user that have 5+yr old platforms, like thos still running on intel 7th gen and below(specially below, as most users are still on 4th/4rd gen) that see no need to make a total platform change for measly gains


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hopefully this forces a drop in price of the 5600X.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Would have been great if you added an 8600k or 8700k to the bench chart.


didn't have time. i started rebenching last week. will try to get them added in the next days


----------



## MaMoo (Mar 30, 2021)

"Looking at our power consumption results we have a total energy of 18.9 kiloJoules to complete one Cinebench run for the 11600K, against 9.6 kJ for the Ryzen 5 5600X—almost half! AMD's Ryzen 9 5950X is even only a third of that, with 6.4 kJ."

It seems like the justification for this is the 14 nm lithography of the Intel chips vs. the 7 nm lithography of the AMD chips. I read many times before that supposedly the density of Intel's process is almost the same as TSMC's 7 nm process. Is this true and if so, how does the similar density begin to explain the energy consumption difference between the chips?


----------



## dir_d (Mar 30, 2021)

@W1zzard the Temperature picture didn't load for me, was it just me?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

dir_d said:


> @W1zzard the Temperature picture didn't load for me, was it just me?


works for me


----------



## dir_d (Mar 30, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> works for me


Working for me now too, must have been something on my end, thanks for checking.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> And yet I just saw the Toms Hardware review of 11600K and in many games it has a substantial lead over 10600K, 10-20% at 1080p and 1440p.



Interesting.  Tom's used a 3090, while TPU used a 3080.  So really just goes to show these next gen CPUs don't help gaming much without throwing in a near $3000 GPU, which is going rate for a 3090 right now.

Anyway I have no intention of buying a GPU over $500 vs my 2060KO which sells for that used these days, which means I won't be buying for quite some time.  

Was really more interested in the application performance, and the 11600K is pretty good there.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Interesting. Tom's used a 3090, while TPU used a 3080


Yeah I didn't want to use a 3090, I have a stack of 3090s sitting here, that's not the problem. I rather felt a 3080 was the more realistic choice for gamers today. The 3080 is by far the most popular card. Just because you can't find any in stores doesn't mean it's not selling a ton. My data says 4:1 for RTX 3080 vs all AMD RDNA2 combined


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Mar 30, 2021)

Impressive Value???​
It's gaming performance is on pair with 10600K (selling for 188€ atm) and is only 5% faster than 10400 at 1080p (10400F selling for 129€ atm). 5600X is still better in productivity and gaming for only 25 bucks more. Where do you see added value in 11600K?


----------



## 1d10t (Mar 30, 2021)

L'Eliminateur said:


> These generation of CPUs(zen3, zen2, this one and 10th gen) are not eally meant for past-model upgrades, they're meant for new users or for user that have 5+yr old platforms, like thos still running on intel 7th gen and below(specially below, as most users are still on 4th/4rd gen) that see no need to make a total platform change for measly gains



Then again, if this new user is looking for "*best budget*", I think 10th gen is miles away a better buy.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> 5600X is still better in productivity and gaming for only 25 bucks more


$350 https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=5600x&N=100007671&isdeptsrh=1
$270 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=11600k-_-19-118-235-_-Product&quicklink=true
$230 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=10600k-_-19-118-124-_-Product&quicklink=true


----------



## B-Real (Mar 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> This looks pretty decent especially compared to the i9.... Shame there is no gains for gaming which means the sub 200 (microcenter) 10600k is probably the way to go for a gaming focused build.


Sorry, but decent in terms of what?

It can't beat the 10600K in gaming.







While consuming 45% (!!!) more power:






This series is complete rubbish.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Mar 30, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> $350 https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=5600x&N=100007671&isdeptsrh=1
> $270 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=11600k-_-19-118-235-_-Product&quicklink=true
> $230 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=10600k-_-19-118-124-_-Product&quicklink=true


128€ - Intel Core i5 10400F 6x 2.90GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
188€ -  Intel Core i5 10600KF 6x 4.10GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
258€ - Intel Core i7 10700F 8x 2.90GHz So.1200 TRAY - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
389€ - Intel Core i9 10850K 10x 3.60GHz So.1200 WOF - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de

These are the only CPUs I'd consider calling a decent (not impressive) value atm. 275€ price tag for 6 core CPU in 2021 that can't beat competition is hardly a value by any merit.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2021)

Intel your so called "new" CPU's make your 10th gen look great, was that their goal?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> 128€ - Intel Core i5 10400F 6x 2.90GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 188€ -  Intel Core i5 10600KF 6x 4.10GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 258€ - Intel Core i7 10700F 8x 2.90GHz So.1200 TRAY - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 389€ - Intel Core i9 10850K 10x 3.60GHz So.1200 WOF - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> ...


These are amazing prices indeed


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 30, 2021)

B-Real said:


> Sorry, but decent in terms of what?
> 
> It can't beat the 10600K in gaming.
> 
> ...





B-Real said:


> Sorry, but decent in terms of what?
> 
> It can't beat the 10600K in gaming.
> 
> ...



It's power/performance/temps are similar to a 5600X which is currently $350-400 in gaming.... and if you look at about 5-6 reviews from reputable places it tends to be 5-10% faster than the 10600k in gaming..... Non gaming performance seems closer to the 5600X so once 10th gen sells out it's decent nothing less nothing more and if the 5600X price doesn't improve before then this ends up the better buy for most people but really probably the 11400/11500.


----------



## Deleted member 206429 (Mar 30, 2021)

Best thing about Intel CPUs is you dont need a dGPU to make them work nor only limit your selection to APUs from AMD.

If youre building a computer right now and you dont already have a GPU then there is zero value in any AMD CPU currently.


----------



## yeeeeman (Mar 30, 2021)

Let's not forget that the 10850k is 320$. But anyways, this cpu is quite nice. A bit lower in price and it'll sell well.
Didn't mention AMD cause they have huge prices now. A 5600x costs more than a 10850k


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2021)

vanishs14 said:


> Best thing about Intel CPUs is you dont need a dGPU to make them work nor only limit your selection to APUs from AMD.
> 
> If youre building a computer r_*ight now and you dont already have a GPU*_ then there is zero value in any AMD CPU currently.



This is actually crucial.  Unless something changes (and reportedly it won't this year) then to differentiate the 5600X and 11600K or for that matter vs a 10700K in gaming you'd need to buy a $1500ish GPU making a complete system north of $2000.  


11600K is going to have a big advantage on most desktops, at least until GPU prices come down.


----------



## EzioAs (Mar 30, 2021)

The FarCry 5 data looks weird. It's almost the same results for 1080p/1440p. Does the game have an FPS cap or something?


----------



## lightning70 (Mar 30, 2021)

307W Full Load POWER


----------



## Deleted member 206429 (Mar 30, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> This is actually crucial.  Unless something changes (and reportedly it won't this year) then to differentiate the 5600X and 11600K or for that matter vs a 10700K in gaming you'd need to buy a $1500ish GPU making a complete system north of $2000.
> 
> 
> 11600K is going to have a big advantage on most desktops, at least until GPU prices come down.



Yes its really a dire situation if youre GPU-less.

To take it one step further, it puts people in a position to either buy overpriced GPUs thus continuing inflation, waste their own personal time trying to hunt down a GPU at near/at MSRP, or proliferate more E-waste buying an overpriced basic GPU to bide time until the GPUs desired come down in price.


----------



## TheOne (Mar 30, 2021)

I figured this would be the case, which is why I jumped the gun and grabbed the 5600X when it became available for MSRP a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RedelZaVedno (Mar 30, 2021)

vanishs14 said:


> Yes its really a dire situation if youre GPU-less.
> 
> To take it one step further, it puts people in a position to either buy overpriced GPUs thus continuing inflation, waste their own personal time trying to hunt down a GPU at near/at MSRP, or proliferate more E-waste buying an overpriced basic GPU to bide time until the GPUs desired come down in price.


It's not so bad if you manage your expectations. You can find 4 gigs RX 580 on 2nd hand markets for around 170 bucks atm. It's good enough for 1080p/60fps gaming and even 1440p is older titles. It's not ideal, but it's the only decent option until mining craze ends.


----------



## Deleted member 206429 (Mar 30, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> It's not so bad if you manage your expectations. You can find 4 gigs RX 580 on 2nd hand markets for around 170 bucks atm. It's good enough for 1080p/60fps gaming and even 1440p is older titles. It's not ideal, but it's the only decent option until mining craze ends.



Yes thats exactly what I said, E-waste.  Its not mining either that is driving GPU demand.


----------



## napata (Mar 30, 2021)

B-Real said:


> Sorry, but decent in terms of what?
> 
> It can't beat the 10600K in gaming.
> 
> ...


In every other review the 11600k beats the 10600k by 10%. It's not hard to find out why though: it was tested with gear 2 instead of gear 1 which gimps performance by 10%. It's like putting the IF on Zen3 at 1:2.

I get that it's not realistic to test everything else with DDR4-3600/3733 but I think the 11600k should've been tested with gear 1 DDR4-3600/3733 as it would probably outperform gear 2 DDR4-3800 by a significant amount. I've even seen benchmarks where gear 1 had an 18% performance increase from gear 2. The IMC on RL seems pretty weak.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2021)

Interestingly, looking at multiple review sites, 11600K seems to soundly defeat Zen 3 on Turing (2000 series) GPUs.  

From PCGamer which is using a 2080 Ti :


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2021)

napata said:


> I get that it's not realistic to test everything else with DDR4-3600/3733 but I think the 11600k should've been tested with gear 1 DDR4-3600/3733 as it would probably outperform gear 2 DDR4-3800 by a significant amount.


I tried, it does not Boot at that freq unless gear 2. Gear 1 is only designed for up to 3200, everything else is unguaranteed oc

Cl14 3209 gear 1 vs gear 2 data is in the 11900k review, it's not a huge difference


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 30, 2021)

MaMoo said:


> "Looking at our power consumption results we have a total energy of 18.9 kiloJoules to complete one Cinebench run for the 11600K, against 9.6 kJ for the Ryzen 5 5600X—almost half! AMD's Ryzen 9 5950X is even only a third of that, with 6.4 kJ."
> 
> It seems like the justification for this is the 14 nm lithography of the Intel chips vs. the 7 nm lithography of the AMD chips. I read many times before that supposedly the density of Intel's process is almost the same as TSMC's 7 nm process. Is this true and if so, how does the similar density begin to explain the energy consumption difference between the chips?


Intels 14nm is slightly less dense than a theoretical Samsung 10nm, and Intel 10nm is very close to TSMC 7nm. Compared with GloFo 14nm and Samsung 14nm Intel 14nm is superior.


----------



## ODOGG26 (Mar 30, 2021)

Honestly its really not hard to find a 5600x at msrp these days. While it seemed to have gone up atm, it gets restocked often and goes right back to msrp at places like newegg, amd and other various sites. Plus microcenter and other local stores always have them at msrp. So yea its really not hard to find mrsp 5600x. I think Intel did good on the price but im not really impressed with the power consumption of the card compared to its predecessor.


----------



## btk2k2 (Mar 30, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> $350 https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=5600x&N=100007671&isdeptsrh=1
> $270 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=11600k-_-19-118-235-_-Product&quicklink=true
> $230 https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i...=10600k-_-19-118-124-_-Product&quicklink=true



+ Cooler + motherboard costs.

I think when comparing CPU costs you need to consider platform and cooling costs as well.



RandallFlagg said:


> Interestingly, looking at multiple review sites, 11600K seems to soundly defeat Zen 3 on Turing (2000 series) GPUs.
> 
> From PCGamer which is using a 2080 Ti :
> View attachment 194542
> ...



For some reason at a certain threshold of CPU/GPU loading comet lake and seemingly rocketlake perform better with turing. If you swap to ampere this oddity goes away.

Wizzard did a great writeup that explains this in detail.


----------



## Why_Me (Mar 30, 2021)

RedelZaVedno said:


> 128€ - Intel Core i5 10400F 6x 2.90GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 188€ -  Intel Core i5 10600KF 6x 4.10GHz So.1200 BOX - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 258€ - Intel Core i7 10700F 8x 2.90GHz So.1200 TRAY - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> 389€ - Intel Core i9 10850K 10x 3.60GHz So.1200 WOF - Sockel 1200 | Mindfactory.de
> ...


The i5 11400F / i7 11700F paired with a B560 board should be a hit with gamers.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1621133-REG/intel_bx8070811400f_core_i5_11400f_2_6_ghz.html/
Intel Core i5-11400F *$167.95* New Item - Coming Soon

https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i7-11700-core-i7-11th-gen/p/N82E16819118237
Intel Core i7-11700F *$365.49 *

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813119384
ASUS PRIME B560-PLUS LGA *$119.99*


----------



## evernessince (Mar 30, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Interesting.  Tom's used a 3090, while TPU used a 3080.  So really just goes to show these next gen CPUs don't help gaming much without throwing in a near $3000 GPU, which is going rate for a 3090 right now.
> 
> Anyway I have no intention of buying a GPU over $500 vs my 2060KO which sells for that used these days, which means I won't be buying for quite some time.
> 
> Was really more interested in the application performance, and the 11600K is pretty good there.



Tom's also forgot to include AMD system specs for some reason.



RandallFlagg said:


> Interestingly, looking at multiple review sites, 11600K seems to soundly defeat Zen 3 on Turing (2000 series) GPUs.
> 
> From PCGamer which is using a 2080 Ti :
> View attachment 194542
> ...











						Intel Rocket Lake (14nm) Review: Core i9-11900K, Core i7-11700K, and Core i5-11600K
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Anand tested with a 2080 Ti and the results are nowhere near what those charts are showing.  PCGamer didn't list AMD system specs either so it's hard to compare.

TechSpot tested with a 3090 and found the 5600X faster on average: https://www.techspot.com/review/2220-intel-core-i5-11600k/

It's really a matter of which games are tested.



Why_Me said:


> The i5 11400F / i7 11700F paired with a B560 board should be a hit with gamers.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1621133-REG/intel_bx8070811400f_core_i5_11400f_2_6_ghz.html/
> Intel Core i5-11400F *$167.95* New Item - Coming Soon
> ...



The 10400F is currently the best budget gaming CPU so if the 11400F is on par with that it should be considered.  The 11700F is a waste of money though same as the 10700K.  You are only going to see gains over the 10400F if you have a very high end GPU at 1080p and lower.  The additional cost of the CPU itself, the motherboard, and a high end CPU cooler to cool that thing make it not worth the very limited potential benefits.  The only reason to spend more is if you want the best regardless of cost and in that case you should be buying the best, not a CPU that barely beats out budget models for twice the total platform cost.


----------



## Why_Me (Mar 30, 2021)

evernessince said:


> Tom's also forgot to include AMD system specs for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Intel Core i7-10700 vs Core i7-10700K Review: Is 65W Comet Lake an Option?
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## r9 (Mar 30, 2021)

10700k is $249 at Microcenter would pick that over 10600k any day of the week.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 30, 2021)

evernessince said:


> It's really a matter of which games are tested.



That's actually 90% of the correct answer.  I remember when TPU got beat up because gen 10 beat Zen 3 on aggregate in its game review.  I had looked up a german site that review like 20-30 games, and about 1/3 of them a 10900K would beat 5900X.  It just so happened that a lopsided number of those games were used in TPUs reviews - which they've used for years. 

Then there are factors like RAM speed, CL, and even XMP setting and even motherboards.  One has only a few clicks to see that each item can affect performance a few percent on a cpu, and it compounds.



evernessince said:


> The 10400F is currently the best budget gaming CPU so if the 11400F is on par with that it should be considered.  The 11700F is a waste of money though same as the 10700K.  You are only going to see gains over the 10400F if you have a very high end GPU at 1080p and lower.  The additional cost of the CPU itself, the motherboard, and a high end CPU cooler to cool that thing make it not worth the very limited potential benefits.  The only reason to spend more is if you want the best regardless of cost and in that case you should be buying the best, not a CPU that barely beats out budget models for twice the total platform cost.



I am seeing 11400 11500 show up on geekbench and PCMark now.  Geekbench scores are impressive, PCMark not so much.  They seem to have excellent single and low thread count scores, comparable to a 5600X.  Multi-core, they fall behind (PCMark).

I think the 11400 and 11500 effectively obsolete the 10400 / 3600 / 3600X for any new build though.  11400 is selling for $189 at microcenter and shows up with a 30% higher single thread performance vs 10400 on geekbench.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 30, 2021)

r9 said:


> 10700k is $249 at Microcenter would pick that over 10600k any day of the week.


That is a fantastic price! Honestly the cheapest I've ever seen a cpu so close to the very top in performance hierarchy, especially counting for inflation. Just a shame it's exactly the other way around with gpus (although that's probably the main cause of this discount in the first place - people just aren't building gaming rigs, especially not high-end-but-just-short-of-the-very-top ones which is exactly where this cpu slots). Still though, if you just need a lot of processing power (with minimal graphical one), it's one of the best time to buy (between 10400, this one and 10850k).


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 30, 2021)

The most impressive value would be the i5 11400F, especially compared to the 300$ 5600X


----------



## r9 (Mar 31, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> The most impressive value would be the i5 11400F, especially compared to the 300$ 5600X


No doubt! Can't beat it for $130.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Mar 31, 2021)

B-Real said:


> Sorry, but decent in terms of what?
> 
> It can't beat the 10600K in gaming.
> 
> ...



TPU used gear 2 (desynchronized the memory bus on RL) in an effort to get RL up to the Ryzen favoring DDR4-3800.  They had switched to that after they got mobbed when Zen 3 failed to beat Comet Lake on their standard DDR4-3200 CL14 platform.  Not even all Zen 3 will run DDR4-3800, but that's their new standard.

By switching away from a very common and consistently useable memory setup for all platforms (DDR4-3200 CL14) to the one that the AMD crowd favored, their benchmarks now cripple the Intel platform and frankly aren't going to properly reflect RL.  RL actually would have performed better in most of TPUs benchmarks at DDR4-3600 gear 1.   

Computerbase.de talks about this.  They state that even the 11900K won't do over DDR4-3733 gear 1 reliably.  By going to gear 2 to make up the difference, one would need to run DDR4-4400 or higher.

Sites using DDR4-3600 gear 1 show Rocket Lake generally beating Zen 3 in games.  

Gear 1 vs Gear 2 makes about a 3-5% difference, which on your chart up there is enough to vaunt the 11600K above the 5600X, like it's doing on other sites.

I still prefer the site because they have productivity benchmarks like compiler times, virtualization, SQL, java and so on that rarely appear elsewhere.  

However, if you are looking for gaming benchmarks for real world gaming scenarios where people don't intentionally hobble their computer in games by desynching the memory bus, you probably should look elsewhere.


----------



## Turmania (Mar 31, 2021)

If you are a brand new system builder these days may god help you. That is all I can say these times.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 31, 2021)

So, takeaways about this gen, nothing except the i5-11400F is worth buying. Well in my eyes nothing is worth buying since the socket is practically dead, unless you like changing boards when Alder Lake is out.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> TPU used gear 2 (desynchronized the memory bus on RL) in an effort to get RL up to the Ryzen favoring DDR4-3800.  They had switched to that after they got mobbed when Zen 3 failed to beat Comet Lake on their standard DDR4-3200 CL14 platform.  Not even all Zen 3 will run DDR4-3800, but that's their new standard.
> 
> By switching away from a very common and consistently useable memory setup for all platforms (DDR4-3200 CL14) to the one that the AMD crowd favored, their benchmarks now cripple the Intel platform and frankly aren't going to properly reflect RL.  RL actually would have performed better in most of TPUs benchmarks at DDR4-3600 gear 1.
> 
> ...


Excellent analysis of the situation. The differences are small though, check the 11900K review, it has Gear 1 vs Gear 2 data.

> even the 11900K won't do over DDR4-3733 gear 1 reliably
I'm not even getting 3600 Gear 1 on my 11900K, I tried. That's why I have 3200CL14 Gear 1 vs Gear 2


----------



## HenrySomeone (Mar 31, 2021)

Alexa said:


> So, takeaways about this gen, nothing except the i5-11400F is worth buying. Well in my eyes nothing is worth buying since the socket is practically dead, unless you like changing boards when Alder Lake is out.


And AM4 isn't "dead" in comparison? Both sockets won't get any new releases, yet you only call out one of them on it and you then have the audacity to call me a fanboy, lol!


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 31, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> And AM4 isn't "dead" in comparison? Both sockets won't get any new releases, yet you only call out one of them on it and you then have the audacity to call me a fanboy, lol!


Did I ever say AM4 isn't dead, and that Zen 3 is a good option? Did you miss me talking smack about the pricing on Zen 3?

As always, you put words in my mouth. Don't worry my sweet summer child, I know not to defend a company that doesn't even know I exist.

This page is about Intel. Why would I bring up AMD's sockets in here, even though it is 100% correct that their socket is also dead?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 31, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Hopefully this forces a drop in price of the 5600X.


Zen 5000 series is mostly out of stock, they'll remain expensive until demand dials down


----------



## agentnathan009 (Apr 1, 2021)

Really W1zzard? Almost $100 less than 5600X? Somebody have sour grapes about a solid 6 core retailing for $299 MSRP? I don't see jacked up prices, I see retailers raising prices due to demand. 

AMD RYZEN™ 5 5600X Processor

AMD.com

AMD Ryzen™ 5 5600X Processor
Graphics Model: Discrete Graphics Card Required
# of CPU Cores: 6
# of Threads: 12
Max Boost Clock: Up to 4.6GHz
Base Clock: 3.7GHz
Thermal Solution: Wraith Stealth
Default TDP / TDP: 65W
Full Specifications
See full specificationsAMD RYZEN™ 5 5600X Processor
$299.00
Out of Stock


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 1, 2021)

Alexa said:


> *So, takeaways about this gen, nothing except the i5-11400F is worth buying.* Well in my eyes nothing is worth buying since the socket is practically dead, unless you like changing boards when Alder Lake is out.


I must have missed it. Link us please to the review(s) done on the i7 11700F.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 1, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> didn't have time. i started rebenching last week. will try to get them added in the next days


Do you have an i7 3770K out there too? I'm dying to see the performance comparison, especially at higher resolutions.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2021)

agentnathan009 said:


> Out of Stock


t.t


----------



## ratirt (Apr 1, 2021)

HenrySomeone said:


> And AM4 isn't "dead" in comparison? Both sockets won't get any new releases, yet you only call out one of them on it and you then have the audacity to call me a fanboy, lol!


No it is not dead. If you have a 470 board and an older 2700x CPU you can still make an upgrade. That's my case. And the AM4 has been with us for 5 years and yet this CPUs from Intel and the socket are dead on arrival. So, kinda lousy comparison and argument from your side to be honest. 

On the other point, I kinda dig the 11600K. It's the most valuable CPU in the newly released stack from Intel. Although I would have still gone with the 10th gen anyway if I were to buy a CPU now.



Prima.Vera said:


> Do you have an i7 3770K out there too? I'm dying to see the performance comparison, especially at higher resolutions.


or the 4770. I'd like to see that one in action. My older rig has a 5600XT and 4770 CPU (non K) Would love to see how this one works at 1440p. If there are any dips in FPS etc.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Apr 3, 2021)

Bummer, no 11600F coming.

Gonna wait for Alder Lake then, see what that does.


----------



## agentnathan009 (Apr 4, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> t.t


Further evidence why Intel dropped the ball with Rocket Lake.

"If we assume that you can find both the Ryzen 9 5900X and Core i9-11900K close to recommended pricing, Intel really missed the mark with the 11900K's suggested pricing. As the saying goes, there are no bad products, just bad pricing. And the Core i9-11900K definitely has bad pricing.

For gamers, the Core i9-11900K would have to show a more appreciable advantage to justify its price tag and power consumption — the performance deltas are so slim you likely wouldn't notice much difference with current-gen mainstream GPUs, especially at heightened fidelity settings. That makes it hard to justify the Core i9-11900K's $539 price tag."

Intel pulls an AMD from years ago.

W1zzard: "The Ryzen 5 5600X is still faster than the i5-11600K—both are six cores and Intel even has a 300 MHz clock advantage, which shows how impressive AMD's Zen 3 improvements are. Due to the good pricing of the i5-11600K, there really aren't that many competitors besides the Ryzen 5 5600X. The Ryzen 7 5800X costs $450, for 20% faster performance, which definitely is not worth it."

I think your comment sir, is presumptive and unnecessary. AMD 5600X CPUs can be found for less than $450, if one puts in the legwork, but this opinion is YOUR opinion. If someone wants to pay more than MSRP for an AMD then more power to them. Thus, your comment should be constructed in a IMHO fashion, not as a statement that is true in all cases as I may think the AMD CPU, even above MSRP, is or greater value for me than you may think.

"Priced at $275, the Core i5-11600K is sitting at an excellent price point. AMD is currently enjoying their leadership status and has jacked up prices across the board, and they're also suffering from TSMC's limited 7 nanometer production capacity."

Again, AMD did not, as far as I have found, jack up the prices, e-tailers and retailers are raising prices. Get your facts straight sir. Did they raise the price for a 6 core part? Yes. Is the cost justified? Depends on who you ask and why. Is the performance in line with the price increase to $299? For a speedy gaming CPU, it isn't that bad, Intel charged an arm and a leg for high performance years ago. Ultimately, it comes down to how much people are willing to pay for the performance that they get from any one CPU. 5600X CPUs are flying off the shelves, but if there were a glut of them available, then I'm sure AMD would slash the price to move product. There is a balance to the market and if you miss the mark, you miss the mark and make an adjustment. AMD didn't miss the mark, they are offering strong performance for more than we whiny PC enthusiasts want to pay for high end PC hardware.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 4, 2021)

agentnathan009 said:


> Further evidence why Intel dropped the ball with Rocket Lake.
> 
> "If we assume that you can find both the Ryzen 9 5900X and Core i9-11900K close to recommended pricing, Intel really missed the mark with the 11900K's suggested pricing. As the saying goes, there are no bad products, just bad pricing. And the Core i9-11900K definitely has bad pricing.
> 
> ...


Intel will be fine imo until the release of Alder Lake.

https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5600X-12-Thread-Processor/dp/B08166SLDF/
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X $399.00

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-12m-cache-up-to-4-90-ghz/specifications.html
Intel Core i5-11600KF Recommended Customer Price: $237.00

https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5800X-16-Thread-Processor/dp/B0815XFSGK/
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X $449.00 FREE delivery: April 19 - 23









						Intel Core i7-11700KF - Core i7 11th Gen Rocket Lake 8-Core 3.6 GHz LGA 1200 125W Desktop Processor - BX8070811700KF - Newegg.com
					

Buy Intel Core i7-11700KF - Core i7 11th Gen Rocket Lake 8-Core 3.6 GHz LGA 1200 125W Desktop Processor - BX8070811700KF with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Intel Core i7-11700KF $399.99









						Intel Core i7-11700F - Core i7 11th Gen Rocket Lake 8-Core 2.5 GHz LGA 1200 65W Desktop Processor - BX8070811700F - Newegg.com
					

Buy Intel Core i7-11700F - Core i7 11th Gen Rocket Lake 8-Core 2.5 GHz LGA 1200 65W Desktop Processor - BX8070811700F with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Intel Core i7-11700F $340.79






						Amazon.com: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



AMD Ryzen 5 3600 $209.99 In stock on May 28, 2021









						Intel Core i5-11400F - Core i5 11th Gen Rocket Lake 6-Core 2.6 GHz LGA 1200 65W Desktop Processor - BX8070811400F - Newegg.com
					

Buy Intel Core i5-11400F - Core i5 11th Gen Rocket Lake 6-Core 2.6 GHz LGA 1200 65W Desktop Processor - BX8070811400F with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



Intel Core i5-11400F $159.99


----------



## agentnathan009 (Apr 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Intel will be fine imo until the release of Alder Lake.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5600X-12-Thread-Processor/dp/B08166SLDF/
> AMD Ryzen 5 5600X $399.00
> ...


Microcenter still lists 5600X for $299 in store.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 4, 2021)

agentnathan009 said:


> Microcenter still lists 5600X for $299 in store.


Which means absolutely nothing for the majority of the US population seeking that cpu.









						Store Locations for Micro Center
					

Micro Center Store Hours, Location, Maps, Employment, Repair Service. Thousands of computer products including hardware, software, upgrades, accessories, books, and more.




					www.microcenter.com


----------



## agentnathan009 (Apr 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Which means absolutely nothing for the majority of the US population seeking that cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is, contrary to Wizzard's statement, AMD has not raised the MSRP price as far as I can find, but etailers/retailers have, as in the case of the 5600X for sale on Amazon for $100 more than MSRP. Thus, his comment should have been more along the lines of saying "IMHO the 11600 is a better deal given price and availability right now." The consumer can make up their mind if they want to pay more than MSRP. Maybe they can get a 5600X and a decent mobo cheaper than the 11600 and and a new 500 series mobo not pay $100 more for a CPU and mobo combo but only $50 or less above Intel solution and they might be ok with that.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 4, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> I must have missed it. Link us please to the review(s) done on the i7 11700F.


When did I mention the 11700F?

My entire point was that this generation is a disaster save for _some_ good value CPUs simply because AMD is trash at availability.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 4, 2021)

agentnathan009 said:


> Microcenter still lists 5600X for $299 in store.



MC is its own little world for pricing, it changes the rules for price comparisons.  5600X is certainly a good deal, if you already have an AM4 and want to upgrade for ~$300 that is clearly the right route. 

If you're building new or have to get a new MB with a CPU in the $300ish area, and near a MC, it gets a bit murkier.   Their Zen 2 prices make zero sense vs the Intel (or Zen 3 for that matter) prices - a 3800X for $329?  A 3600X for $229?

10900KF is going for $329 and 10700K is $249, the 10850K is $319, and 11600K is $259 at MC.   If you don't plan to OC you can get a 10700F for $219, less than a 3600X.  From a price/perf standpoint, this is pretty much a clean sweep for Intel at Microcenter except for the 5600X. 

For me, I just picked up a 10850K for $319.  I saw three other people getting new CPUs while I was hanging out, two of them were Intel and both were 10th gen.  It looks to me like the only RKL selling well is the 11600K, while the 10th gen is selling very well.  Perhaps this was the plan.

Edit: So I'm saying 11600K is the only one selling well, but the 11900K is sold out and they had healthy stock middle of last week.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Edit: So I'm saying 11600K is the only one selling well, but the 11900K is sold out and they had healthy stock middle of last week.








						Amazon Best Sellers: Best Computer CPU Processors
					

Discover the best Computer CPU Processors in Best Sellers.  Find the top 100 most popular items in Amazon Computers & Accessories Best Sellers.



					www.amazon.com
				












						Best Selling Processors - Desktops | Newegg.com
					

Find the best-selling Processors - Desktops on Newegg.com. Browse through the top 100 items on our website.




					www.newegg.com
				




From what I'm seeing none of the 11th gen are doing all that well..... people are going 10th gen or sticking with Ryzen.... Guessing people read/watched reviews and were like F that.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Amazon Best Sellers: Best Computer CPU Processors
> 
> 
> Discover the best Computer CPU Processors in Best Sellers.  Find the top 100 most popular items in Amazon Computers & Accessories Best Sellers.
> ...



Sticking with Zen 2 at inflated prices?  I doubt most of those buyers read recent reviews, other than maybe to look at the headline.

Also, those types of charts get statistically meaningless when you realize that Intel has far more SKU depth.  I mean 3600 / 3600X vs what, 10600K 10600KF 10600 10500 10400 10400F (not to mention 11th gen)?  We've had Zen 2 chips on the top of amazon / newegg retailer sales charts for some time, yet Intel still had a record quarter.   I don't think it's meaningful without a lot more data.

Edit:  This is what I'm talking about.  The 11700K is listed twice.  Intel has 25 out of the top 36 best selling CPUs.   I missed circling the avengers edition near the bottom.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 5, 2021)

Ryzen has been selling well all year but 10th gen seems to have gotten a boost post rocket lake reviews is mostly what I meant..... When Zen 3 released last year they had multiple chips in the top 5 in both list vs rocket lake hitting 16th in one and 17th in the other with likely better availability.

Intel still does really well in oems and zen 3 has had a supply problem is why intel did well last quarter.

It make me happy to see the top 3 intel sku on newegg are all i7 or better though.

Also let's not kid ourselves the diy market is probably less than 10% of the total pie.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Ryzen has been selling well all year but 10th gen seems to have gotten a boost post rocket lake reviews is mostly what I meant..... When Zen 3 released last year they had multiple chips in the top 5 in both list vs rocket lake hitting 16th in one and 19th in the other.



Yeah I agree, RKL doesn't seem to be selling gangbusters like previous CPU releases, at least not in DIY space.  There are already a lot of OEM systems using RKL though, so overall sales are unlikely to be represented via DIY sites. 

But yes we agree, without a really big uplift from RKL except in decidedly single thread workloads combined with great deals on 10th gen parts (esp for people near a MC) it's just not compelling.  Even the 11600K has to compete with 10700K, same as the 5600X. 

This may be a mistake though, the one thing RKL really did bring into focus was AVX 512 and DLBoost.  

I mean if this becomes the norm, noting this is with a 2080 Ti on all platforms, idk.  It's possible this will be a repeat of people buying the pentium cheap after the pentium mmx was released.   Honestly with this, anyone doing encoding should probably be looking at Rocket Lake.  I don't do encoding though.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> Yeah I agree, RKL doesn't seem to be selling gangbusters like previous CPU releases, at least not in DIY space.  There are already a lot of OEM systems using RKL though, so overall sales are unlikely to be represented via DIY sites.
> 
> But yes we agree, without a really big uplift from RKL except in decidedly single thread workloads combined with great deals on 10th gen parts (esp for people near a MC) it's just not compelling.  Even the 11600K has to compete with 11700K, same as the 5600X.
> 
> ...



Hard to say..... I do find it odd that so many diy people are grabbing 3600/3700X when intel offers better options at similar/lower prices.... Makes me think there is a ton of people with am4 motherboards.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> encoding


You probably also want the best encoding quality, which usually means "use x264 on the CPU", or NVENC. Quicksync is slightly worse quality than those, and AMD VCE is the worst


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 5, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> You probably also want the best encoding quality, which usually means "use x264 on the CPU", or NVENC. Quicksync is slightly worse quality than those, and AMD VCE is the worst



That's kind of debatable, 300% faster or hardly noticeable quality, especially when most of these videos are getting put on youtube where it's relatively crap quality anyway.

Also, video editing applications like Premiere Pro can make use of the igpu in parallel with the dGPU.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 5, 2021)

RandallFlagg said:


> That's kind of debatable, 300% faster or hardly noticeable quality, especially when most of these videos are getting put on youtube where it's relatively crap quality anyway.
> 
> Also, video editing applications like Premiere Pro can make use of the igpu in parallel with the dGPU.
> 
> View attachment 195349



I still think most people making money doing this use Threadripper.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Apr 5, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I still think most people making money doing this use Threadripper.



Most people aren't making money at it, at least none to speak of    But yeah if you are making $100K/yr doing this then you probably should have HEDT, top run software, and tens of thousands invested in cameras.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 5, 2021)

A poor little German boy posted on another board wanting to play CoD and BF online with his friends but he didn't have much of a budget after purchasing a used 1650 from his classmate.  Thanks to Intel I was able to help fulfill little Heinrich's lifetime dream of being able to PC game.


----------



## pat-roner (May 6, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> didn't have time. i started rebenching last week. will try to get them added in the next days


Did you ever get time to do this? Contemplating if my 8700k is holding back my 3080 or not


----------



## Dirtdog (May 6, 2021)

pat-roner said:


> Did you ever get time to do this? Contemplating if my 8700k is holding back my 3080 or not



Just look at the 10600K results and assume the 8700K is very similar, just a percent or two slower?


----------



## ichris (Jun 19, 2021)

Your 4K game measurements of the Intel i5 11600K CPU are absolutely misleading: 120-350fps! This is simply impossible for a CPU alone! What do you ACTUALLY mean? With what GPU do these measurements hold? Please explain...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2021)

ichris said:


> Your 4K game measurements of the Intel i5 11600K CPU are absolutely misleading: 120-350fps! This is simply impossible for a CPU alone! What do you ACTUALLY mean? With what GPU do these measurements hold? Please explain...











						Intel Core i5-11600K Review - Impressive Value
					

The Core i5-11600K is Intel's mid-range entry using the Rocket Lake architecture. Our review confirms that it is a great alternative to AMD's overpriced Ryzen 5 5600X, offering similar performance at almost $100 less. The i5-11660K is also fast enough to compete with last generation's 8-core...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## gasolin (Jan 4, 2022)

My i5 11600kf runs at much lower vcore, why is it so high in the review ?









						Intel Core i5 11600KF @ 4800 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[u28hax] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-NEPLQTO (2022-01-04 18:50:34) - MB: MSI Z490-A PRO (MS-7C75) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------

